# my mom is a dork!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

My mom made this and it is too funny!!!!
It has her, My step dad, my brother and sister (twins), and myself
make your own with your family it is really funny!!

http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/3Fu97i8ZXAuDbGiG


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

LOL that was awesome


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hahaha that's too cute!


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

way cool ..........................


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

That was awesome.....


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

Jib Jab is the best. It always cracks me up.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

gotta wub momma


----------

